# MY GIRL GUCCI (JACK FROST x BIG RED)



## GUCCI2010 (Sep 5, 2010)

MY GIRL GUCCI 
JACK FROST x BIG RED


----------



## GUCCI2010 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL BABY DOGS!! Love her!!! How old is she?


----------



## GUCCI2010 (Sep 5, 2010)

THANKS.... UM SHE JUST UNDER A YEAR N A HALF OLD... WAS 2ND 2 THE RUNT OUT OF HER LITTER WHEN I GOT HER AT 8WEEKS OLD. APPARENTLY SHES BEST LOOKING AND BEHAVED OUT OF THE LOT NOW =] SUPER STOKED WITH HOW SHE HAS TURNED OUT


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Sup Jordan, Its Livy! Shes looking MEAN!

Oh also ill add that jackfrost and Big red are both NZ imports, big red is Reids  for the US of A peoples


----------



## GUCCI2010 (Sep 5, 2010)

chur liv.. thought i might see you up on here.. lol.. shes looking mint AHE.. strait out of NZ baybee hahaha


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Lol, are you going to come up to the show in Puke in a few weeks??

My boy has been missing since thursday. SOOO gutted. i think he has been shot by a farmer im going to go hit him up tonight. There is still hope hell come home if not.


----------



## GUCCI2010 (Sep 5, 2010)

could be keen lol.. have to see how the funds are lol..

awww noo =[ he will be ok... why would he shoot him?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

A few people around Te Puke said that there is the old dude up there that is known for it.
He may have been getting the animals or just walking on his property.

Sweet, might see you up there, if you are keen let me know and you can follow us up or something if you dont no where it is


----------



## GUCCI2010 (Sep 5, 2010)

yup sounds like a plan.. aw yea depends when we get our benz back lol.. its broken down in hams atm.. my old man sorting it out.. soooooo...... hahah ill let you know.. dont get on here much, dont got net at home atm.. lol

we got a pure bred siberian husky aswell... he gets along with gucci like a house on fire lol, thought he might hace slipped one in her at one stage but no just a phantom... pheww haha










this is guccis mum 'WITCH'. lost the plot after having the litter and had to be put down... R.I.P WITCH


----------



## GUCCI2010 (Sep 5, 2010)

NEW ONE TODAY. 20\9\2010


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very very nice looking girl.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow what a beautiful girl you have. She looks great


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Guuci huh? does she come with a bag? lol jk
shes adorable


----------



## GUCCI2010 (Sep 5, 2010)

lol cheers.. na no bag just a whoe lotta loving haha..
the bro had a boy named dolche, and my next ones guna be called louie haha


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Great pictures...good lookin dog! Thanks for sharing!


----------

